# magkaroon "get / obtain"



## Qcumber

In the thread "makaroon without an object", And and FFrancis said this verb implies the meaning "get". This is extremely intersting.

That _may / mayroóng / mayróng_ is the default item for "have" in Tagalog is undeniable. Besides it’s a fact _magkaroón_ "have" is mainly used in written Tagalog. That the basic meaning of this verb is "get = obtain" is new to me; yet in several occurrences its meaning is definitely "have" or "have got" not "get = obtain".

I agree that in (1) and (2) below, _magkakaroón_ "have" could be interpreted as "get = obtain" from an unknown source.

1) *Magkákaroón silá ng anák at kailángang siyá'y may nakatinggál na pálay.*
They were going to have a child, so he needed to have rice in stock.

2) *Inakálà ni Paquito na magkákaroón ná namán siyá ng pagkakataón.*
= Paquito thought he would have another opportunity. 

Conversely, I can’t detect the trait "get = obtain" in the following.

3) *Ang súsunód na aklát ay magkákaroón ng pamagát na Alfaro.*
= The next book will have / bear the title _Alfaro_.

4) *Si Disláw ay hindî kung síno, ngúnit nagkákaroón siyá ng halagá sa pagigíng kátiwálà.*
= Dislaw what not somebody, yet he had the stuff to be an overseer.

I'll leave aside "have a disease / catch a disease".

5) *Nagkaroón ná bá ng bulútong-túbig ang mga anák ninyó?*
= Have your children already have chicken-pox?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Conversely, I can’t detect the trait "get = obtain" in the following.
> 
> 3) *Ang súsunód na aklát ay magkákaroón ng pamagát na Alfaro.*
> = The next book will have / bear the title _Alfaro_.
> It will "get" its title because someone (the author) will "give" it.
> 
> 4) *Si Disláw ay hindî kung síno, ngúnit nagkákaroón siyá ng halagá sa pagigíng kátiwálà.*
> = Dislaw what not somebody, yet he had the stuff to be an overseer.
> Dislaw is a nobody (an insignificant person); yet he *gets* his worth (self-esteem) from being an overseer.



That *magkaroon* implies _getting_ or _obtaining_ depends on the context.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> That *magkaroon* implies _getting_ or _obtaining_ depends on the context.


So I misinterpreted the second sentence OK, but, sorry, I won't buy your explanation for the first one.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> That *magkaroon* implies _getting_ or _obtaining_ depends on the context.


I misinterpreted the second sentence (and typed "what" instead of "was"), but, sorry, I won't buy your explanation for the first sentence.  As practically everything we have is owed to somebody else or, eventually, for religious people, God, I just don't why *magkaroón* shouldn't be used in all cases.
All the same, the semantic shift from "have" to "get/obtain" you pointed at is extremely interesting.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> So I misinterpreted the second sentence OK, but, sorry, I won't buy your explanation for the first one.



Yes, I do understand because it's not really an absolute explanation. I simply tried to show it to you in a different angle that's why I used the inverted commas.


----------

